# Inheritance



## ikat56 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have inherited quite a few 35mm cameras (Konica, Nikon, Olympus) Mamiya m645s, Koni Omegas, Kowa Accessories. I am a Canon person and am not a collector...does anyone have any ideas or are there any collectors interested?

Ingrid


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 16, 2012)

What do you have specifically?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

Where in FL?  I'm in Tampa and interested.  Looking forward to what you have specifically per the question above.


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 16, 2012)

Put em on ebay.


----------



## ikat56 (Mar 16, 2012)

Brooks Veriwide, Brooks - Plaubel Veriwide 100, (2) Rolleiflex 3.5 B, Rolleiflex 3.5 E2, Rolleiflex T1, Rolleiflex Prism Viewfinder, (1) Koni Omega 100 w/Super Omegon 90mm f3.5, (1) Koni Omega 100 w/Hexanon 90mm f3.5 , (2) Rapid Omega w/Super Omgon 90mm f3.5, Hexanon 60mm f5.6, Wide Omegon 58mm f5.6,(2) Mamiya m645, (2) Mamiya metered prism, Mamiya 80mm f2.8, Mamiya 150mm f4, Mamiya 45mm f2.8, Mamiya 55mm f2.8, (2) Konica TC Body, (3) Konica T4 Body, 1 Konica T3 Body, Hexanon 28mm f3.5, Hexanon 50mm f1.4, (2) Hexanon 40mm f1.8, Hexanon 24mm f2.8, Hexanon Zoom 35-70mm f3.5, OIympus OM-1, (2) OM-1n, (2) Om-10, (2) OM-G, (3) Zuiko 50mm f1.8, (3) Zuiko 50mm f1.4, Zuiko 28mm f3.5, Zuiko 24mm f2, Zuiko 28mm f2, Zuiko 35mm f2, OM- Sigma 21-35mm, Sigma 28-84mm, Tamron 28-80mm, Tamron 28-70mm, Tokina 28-85mm, (4) Nikon F2, Nikkormat El,Nikkor OC 35mm f2, Nikkor GN Auto 45mm f2.8,Nikkor 20mm f1.4,Zoom Nikkor 28-45mm f4.5, Nikkor N Auto 28mm f2, Nikkor NC Auto 24mm f2.8, Nikkor Fisheye Auto 16mm f3.5,Micro Nikkor 55mm f3.5, Micro Nikkor PC Auto55mm f3.5, Nikon - Tamron 28-80mm, Sigma 21-35mm.....(2) Konica Nikon Lens adapter AR, Kowa lens, finders, film backs etc., + more filters and misc than I can list.

Ingrid
Live Oak, FL


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 16, 2012)

ikat56 said:


> Brooks Veriwide, Brooks - Plaubel Veriwide 100, (2) Rolleiflex 3.5 B, Rolleiflex 3.5 E2, Rolleiflex T1, Rolleiflex Prism Viewfinder, (1) Koni Omega 100 w/Super Omegon 90mm f3.5, (1) Koni Omega 100 w/Hexanon 90mm f3.5 , (2) Rapid Omega w/Super Omgon 90mm f3.5, Hexanon 60mm f5.6, Wide Omegon 58mm f5.6,(2) Mamiya m645, (2) Mamiya metered prism, Mamiya 80mm f2.8, Mamiya 150mm f4, Mamiya 45mm f2.8, Mamiya 55mm f2.8, (2) Konica TC Body, (3) Konica T4 Body, 1 Konica T3 Body, Hexanon 28mm f3.5, Hexanon 50mm f1.4, (2) Hexanon 40mm f1.8, Hexanon 24mm f2.8, Hexanon Zoom 35-70mm f3.5, OIympus OM-1, (2) OM-1n, (2) Om-10, (2) OM-G, (3) Zuiko 50mm f1.8, (3) Zuiko 50mm f1.4, Zuiko 28mm f3.5, Zuiko 24mm f2, Zuiko 28mm f2, Zuiko 35mm f2, OM- Sigma 21-35mm, Sigma 28-84mm, Tamron 28-80mm, Tamron 28-70mm, Tokina 28-85mm, (4) Nikon F2, Nikkormat El,Nikkor OC 35mm f2, Nikkor GN Auto 45mm f2.8,Nikkor 20mm f1.4,Zoom Nikkor 28-45mm f4.5, Nikkor N Auto 28mm f2, Nikkor NC Auto 24mm f2.8, Nikkor Fisheye Auto 16mm f3.5,Micro Nikkor 55mm f3.5, Micro Nikkor PC Auto55mm f3.5, Nikon - Tamron 28-80mm, Sigma 21-35mm.....(2) Konica Nikon Lens adapter AR, Kowa lens, finders, film backs etc., + more filters and misc than I can list.
> 
> Ingrid
> Live Oak, FL



:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


Holy cow...


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2012)

Be sure you make your list about as difficult as possible for people to read. :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Ingrid, I'm interested in the Mamiya m645 body, Mamiya metered prism, Mamiya 80mm f2.8, Mamiya 150mm f4, Mamiya 45mm f2.8, Mamiya 55mm f2.

Is the gear in good condition?  Can you give me a package price for the body, prism and all the lens that go with it, and then a price for the body, prism and only the 80mm together?

Thanks


----------



## IanG (Mar 16, 2012)

You need to take stock, there's some interesting camera kits there and some of worth decent money.  Do a bit of research before deciding what to sell.

Ian


----------



## ikat56 (Mar 17, 2012)

1 - BrooksVeriwide
1 - Brooks - Plaubel  Veriwide100

2 -Rolleiflex 3.5 B
1 - Rolleiflex3.5 E2
1 - RolleiflexT1
1 - RolleiflexPrism Viewfinder 

2 -  Mamiya m645 
2 -  Mamiya metered prism
1 -  Mamiya 80mm f2.8
1 -  Mamiya 150mm f4
1 -  Mamiya 45mm f2.8
1 -  Mamiya 55mm f2.8


2 - KonicaTC Body
3 - KonicaT4 Body
1 - KonicaT3 Body
1 - Hexanon28mm f3.5
1 - Hexanon50mm f1.4
2 - Hexanon40mm f1.8
1 - Hexanon24mm f2.8
1 - HexanonZoom 35-70mm f3.5
2 - Konica Nikon Lens adapter AR

1 - KoniOmega 100 w/Super Omegon 90mm f3.5
1 - KoniOmega 100 w/Hexanon 90mm f3.5
2 - RapidOmega w/Super Omegon 90mm f3.5
1 - Hexanon60mm f5.6
1 - WideOmegon 58mm f5.


1 - Olympus  OM-1
2 &#8211; Olympus OM-1n
2 &#8211; Olympus  Om-10
2 &#8211; Olympus  OM-G
3 -  Zuiko 50mm f1.8
3 -  Zuiko 50mm f1.4
1 -  Zuiko 28mm f3.5
1 - Zuiko24mm f2
1 - Zuiko 28mm f2
1 - Zuiko 35mm f2
1 - Sigma21-35mm
1 - Sigma28-84mm
1 - Tamron28-80mm
1 - Tamron28-70mm 
1 - Tokina28-85mm


4 - Nikon F2
1 - NikkormatEl
1 - NikkorOC 35mm f2
1 - NikkorGN Auto 45mm f2.8
1 - Nikkor20mm f1.4
1 - ZoomNikkor 28-45mm f4.5
1 - Nikkor NAuto 28mm f2
1 - Nikkor NC Auto 24mm f2.8
1 - Nikkor Fisheye Auto 16mm f3.5
1 - Micro Nikkor 55mm f3.5
1 - MicroNikkor PC Auto 55mm f3.5
1 &#8211; Zoom Nikkor80-200mm f4.5
1 - Tamron28-80mm
1 - Sigma 21-35mm


1 - Kowa 150mmf3.5
2 &#8211; ExposurePrism Finders
1 &#8211; 45 DegreePrism Finder
1 &#8211; 90 DegreePrism Finder
3 &#8211; FocusingScreens
1 &#8211;Waistlevel Finder
1 &#8211; PolaroidFilm Back
9 &#8211; 120/220Film Backs


----------



## meaghanmalone (Nov 10, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)

IanG said:


> You need to take stock, there's some interesting camera kits there and some of worth decent money.  Do a bit of research before deciding what to sell.
> 
> 
> Ian




Quite right..many interesting items there; don't let anyone hustle you into 'job lot' deal.
Check each item against 'completed listings' on ebay. Google opinions/demand for each optic on 
enthusiast forums and blogs.


----------



## IanG (Nov 10, 2012)

meaghanmalone said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your resurrecting this thread makes me realise it's importnat to document what you have and it's current worth with notes  of where best to sell it (at that point in time obviously).

2 weeks ago I was in an antique shop, the owner was being hassled by two customers so to escape stopped me to talk. Sometimes they'll sell a bag full of cameras, she asked about Leica's did I know anything, it turned out she'd sold an M series Leica + lens for £40 / $65 because she didn't realise the value, she told me she was worried she'd sold it for too little.  That shop must have picked it up for next to nothing.

Ian


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)

IanG said:


> meaghanmalone said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



..and you responded reassuringly and left your number..


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2012)

meaghanmalone said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To bad it's a 8 month old thread.


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## IanG (Nov 10, 2012)

panblue said:


> ..and you responded reassuringly and left your number..



I've no need I have people who bring things specifically for me to camera fairs & Flea markets now 

Ian


----------

